# Older Rapido engines?



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I have finally dug through all the N scale stuff I have and started reading the makers names on the engines..I have found that most of them(like 4 or 5) say Rapido on them....Im some what familiar with HO and have never heard of Rapido(N scale is new to me)...so was wondering how old can they be? some of the stuff Ive dug through ive seen made in west germany cant remember if its the rapido engines though that say that..I even have an old bachmann that says something different other then china as makers place if I remember right(can u tell I dont look at my stuff to hard and my memory is bad)...anyways, are the rapido names good for lasting? or are they like say a tyco engine?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Never owned one but have heard of them.
Here is some history for you. HERE


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

huh.....i think ive got some Rapido track too, and cars! maybe I got a gold mine?haha Thanks NIMT!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a couple Rapido N scale F Units. They run like crazy , sound like a loud electric razor, die cast metal bodies. My guess is they are at least about 35-40 years .
I dont run them anymore. They are with some older Atlas and ConCor Locos I just hold onto. They were my first N scale locos from long ago .
Wow now I feel old again tonight haha


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Rapido is a trade mark of Arnold,from West Germany.I've once been told that Arnold introduced N scale in the sixties so the locos you have may be this old.They were known to be reasonably good for the time.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

thats what I got joe is the old F units...and wow they run just like u describe! pull GREAT but sound like their commin apart! haha i was guessing they was maybe 30yrs old but WOW even older! maybe I should quit playing with them for fear of damaging them....Ive even got an old Rapido/arnold steamer that is just like the one in the adds NIMT sent me to....


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I keep mine as keepsakes . They were the first attempt by me as youth to paint and decal something in N scale.
I bought them and painted them into Santa Fe Feight colors. I think I bought them for like $9.95 or something close to that.I laugh when I look at them now. My modeling has come a long way since then. 
But hey everyone gets started somewhere. I even have an old Atlas GP9 that runs that way.It was my first attempt at weathering long ago.
Not only have I advanced , having those oldies shows how much N scale has come along over time.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ive got a J class 4-8-4 that is a bachmann spectrum in N scale and WOW its gracefull compared to them old Rapidos, but them old Rapidos will out pull it 10 to 1! ah the glory days of toys! ops I mean trains! hehe


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Try this website right here:
http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/locos.html 
if it was an US prototype and made in N, he has it all! The Rapidos are interesting. Just a nostalogoc collector thing. Not really an operator's choice of motive power.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Try this website right here:
> http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/locos.html
> if it was an US prototype and made in N, he has it all! The Rapidos are interesting. Just a nostalogoc collector thing. Not really an operator's choice of motive power.


 Nice website :thumbsup:
This is what I have. Its from 1969 !

http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/loco/arnoldfa2.html


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I got one of them too! Ill try to get a pic of all the Rapido engines I got! i got some rapido cars too....


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I know of one forsale in Amtrak colors. I just love 'em vintage trains! Get 'em cheao becuase everybody thinks they're worthless junk! Thats how I get good deals in HO when its TYCO and Mantua!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

wow...amtrak...thats one i dont see up here where im at!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

If it was me, I'd get a little white grease and some light oil at the hobby shop and lube those locos up a bit, then run em some and see if they quiet up. It'll also make the gears last longer and keep them from getting so brittle. I have some old f units I run quite regularly and did this to them, helped a lot with noise and running btw. I'm not a collector though some of my stuff I got when I started are now considered a collector item. I bought em to run, and I do.


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's mine, 
http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/rive8.html

I burnt up the motor in my 1st one, emailed Atlas they said, your engine is 40 plus years old we can't help.... 
So at a local swap meet I bought 2 more for $5 ea. swapped out the shell & I'm running again, with a spare. I think these will be relegated to "special service" and sit mostly on the siding at my passenger station.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine's a keeper...










http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/arnold46x.html


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I had several old Atlas GP-30's and 0-8-0's that had bad motors, so bought half a dozen kato motors with flywheels and with a little grinding on the frame of the geeps, got the kato motors to fit right in, then hot glued the motors in place, and now have some old geeps that run fine. I also got some motors for the steamers and did the same with those and a little work. Anyway, that was my solution to my problem.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

flyvemaskin said:


> I had several old Atlas GP-30's and 0-8-0's that had bad motors, so bought half a dozen kato motors with flywheels and with a little grinding on the frame of the geeps, got the kato motors to fit right in, then hot glued the motors in place, and now have some old geeps that run fine. I also got some motors for the steamers and did the same with those and a little work. Anyway, that was my solution to my problem.


Now, that's clever, fly... 

Hot gluing motors. Thanks, I'll remember that one. I was using silicone and it sets up really slow. 

Greg


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, It has worked for me at least, been ten years since the re-power of the ol GP30's and the motors are still staying in place. It was neat cause I was able to finish up, and holding the motors in place lasted seconds instead of hours. I'm no brain, just thought of it and it worked. Merry Christmas


----------

